# Entry Level, All-around Tarpon Stick



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

This summer I want to venture out and go after some bigger tarpon around the bridges here, and possibly even on the beaches. I want to add a rod to my arsenal that a) won't break the bank (I will be likely be using it infrequently) and b) will cover both the bridges and the beach well enough (I know there probably isn't a weight that does both perfectly).

My two questions are:
-given the circumstances, what weight rod should I be looking at?
-can I get away with a mid-priced reel?

My budget favors a rod like the TFO Mangrove and a reel like the Orvis Hydros, but open to suggestions/thoughts.


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

I think a TFO Esox 10wt. Matched with a Lamson guru would be a perfect set up. Mangrove and esox are very similar, but I have always preferred the esox for it extra punch ( made to turn ove big flies ) which makes it shine when the winds come up


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

If your fishing around bridges your going to want a 12wt unless your fishing for sub 70lb fish consistently. 

Bridge fishing can be a fairly tackle intensive understanding, flies, lines, etc. Unless your serious about grabbing their face I'd consider jumping them and breaking them off.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Hardy Ultralite Cadd FWS Fly Reel - 10-12 wt 26NRF - Save 52%


Hardy Ultralite Cadd FWS Fly Reel - 10-12 wt 26NRF at Sierra. Celebrating 30 Years Of Exploring.




www.sierra.com










Fenwick Fenlite Saltwater Fly Rod - 9’, 12wt, 4-Piece 33DPR - Save 64%


Fenwick Fenlite Saltwater Fly Rod - 9’, 12wt, 4-Piece 33DPR at Sierra. Celebrating 30 Years Of Exploring.




www.sierra.com





I can't attest to how good either of these are, but seems like a really good deal.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jason M said:


> If your fishing around bridges your going to want a 12wt unless your fishing for sub 70lb fish consistently.
> 
> Bridge fishing can be a fairly tackle intensive understanding, flies, lines, etc. Unless your serious about grabbing their face I'd consider jumping them and breaking them off.


Yea I would imagine it wouldnt be anything over 70-80lb. Would you still go 12 in that case?
And could you explain what you meant in your last sentence?


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

Echo Boost Blue.
Lifetime warranty, tons of power... $249.00
Been using them to muscle bottom fish in the PNW.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Found an 11wt Lamson SS for 250... reeeeally thinking about it.. unless someone can convince me otherwise lol


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

I picked up a Waterworks-Lamson SS 11wt direct from Waterworks-Lamson for $225. I've only lawn cast it at this point, but it's really nice so far. Paired it with a Redington Grande 9-10-11, balances great.









Standard Seat Saltwater Rod


Point and shoot. Loop control + line speed = accuracy at a distance. Our saltwater rods seamlessly blend a solid lower section with a crisp, energetic and lively tip, easily and intuitively generating line speed and clean, smooth loops. All saltwater rods are outfitted with hard wearing...




www.waterworks-lamson.com


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

btpeck14 said:


> I picked up a Waterworks-Lamson SS 11wt direct from Waterworks-Lamson for $225. I've only lawn cast it at this point, but it's really nice so far. Paired it with a Redington Grande 9-10-11, balances great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I don't think Im gonna find a better rod for the price... What line did you pair it with? Do you like it?


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm using a Rio Tarpon #11 line. Casts great both short and long distance.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Honestly a behemoth with an Echo/TFO/orvis clearwater/lamson/used higher end rod will be fine. There aren’t many bad rods on the market. The behemoth will stop a tarpon easily, just make certain to clean it well and upgrade in a few years.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Honestly a behemoth with an Echo/TFO/orvis clearwater/lamson/used higher end rod will be fine. There aren’t many bad rods on the market. The behemoth will stop a tarpon easily, just make certain to clean it well and upgrade in a few years. The hydros will be great and should be just fine


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I wouldn’t fish anything less than a 12wt for the bridge tarpon in the keys and Miami. I prefer to turn the fish or break them off vs chase them down and let them ruin my $90 fly line between the pilings. Smart fish run between the pilings almost every time.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I've got an orvis mirage reel for it that isn't crazy more than others you have mentioned. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

saltyhackle said:


> Yea I would imagine it wouldnt be anything over 70-80lb. Would you still go 12 in that case?
> And could you explain what you meant in your last sentence?


The 11wt you mentioned would be fine.

To clarify my last sentence. Those fish are going to run through the bridge and if you want to land one your going to have to chase it with the boat. I would just fish a light tippet like 12 or 16 lb and hook the fish, fight it until it goes to the bridge and break it off. Repeat


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jason M said:


> The 11wt you mentioned would be fine.
> 
> To clarify my last sentence. Those fish are going to run through the bridge and if you want to land one your going to have to chase it with the boat. I would just fish a light tippet like 12 or 16 lb and hook the fish, fight it until it goes to the bridge and break it off. Repeat


Gotcha. Thanks for clarifying, that makes sense and I understand now. Yea I would imagine they'd go straight for the pilings often.


----------



## coopaloopa (Dec 30, 2019)

Just chiming in to say I picked up a Lamson SS 11wt on clearance a month ago. Casts really well and feels great. I would recommend it especially if your budget cautious.


----------

